# Please help me treat a broken wing - inexeperienced - tried to friend rehabbers



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

Please help me. I found this pigeon crossing the street the other night. I chased it and it went under a restaurant deck. I came back the next morning to get it at sunup. I noticed that it wouldn't leave. I purchased bird net earlier in the week for catching another pigeon. I am SO GLAD I BOUGHT BIRD NETTING FOR GARDENS IT IS A GODSEND FOR CATCHING PIGEONS HUMANELY. I showered and then checked later on that day. I didn't see the pigeon. I circled the block and luckily located it last night. I chased it out with a flashlight and rod, caught it with bird net, brought it home. I have no vet tape. I purchased the best wraparound gauze and light medical tape I could find. I read simple into online last night about cleaning the wound with betadine, dressing it with Neosporin. I was successful in calming the bird and letting it get me to clean it minimally before I had to use gauze net over the wing (rather bulky and uncomfortable) and taped the wing with non-stick tape. I then attached the back of the wing to what was left of the tail feathers. I noticed some blood on the area just after the wing arch from the shoulder down to the end of the ?primaries? There was some blood - not much. The bird can somewhat stretch the wings up - as when pigeons look like they're yawning and lifting the wings above the body to stretch. However, the wing falls clumsily down and looks bulky. 
I learned of the figure 8 routine last night. I tried this with 1.5" gauze and it's non-stick. the gauze did not stay wrapped or taut. Today he has been picking at it but it's nice to see that he's active and is actually happy. I'd like to find stick gauze and re-wrap this with the figure 8 fashion, but I'd like to know about how to re-align the broken bones. If he can lift the wings up as though he is stretching, at least the muscle at that point is fine. I don't want to mess with it more in fear of doing a worse service, however, leaving this sloppy, uncomfortable, weighty bandage on is also making me worry. I did it as I thought I should so he could at least sleep predator free and warm with food. Somebody who cares. 
Campagne (name of birdie) is eating well and going potty. Potty originally looked green and now looks like moist, brown, healthy with some white cap. Nice donuts. 
I called many state rehabbers and shelters that stated that they would see the bird but they may be FORCED to put it down when certain that it wouldn't fly again. 
I am ordering baytril and haven't administered anything other than pigeon vitamins to food. I am fine with getting him baytril - if necessary using. I am fine with giving him some calcium glucomate but don't want the bones to start healing wrong and think I should do this 8 figure thing with just tape - some feathers can grow back. Is there a splint I can make him? 
I called bird stores for this tape - nobody called back. Vets said pigeons have diseases every rehabber said they'll take it with force it's illegal to have wildlife - if he's too injured to fly ever again - they shoot. I will not have that done. 
I am still hoping for more bird anatomy 101 but started a new job today which took me away from Campagne for some hours. I'm not liking the way the wing droops. I have downloaded some information but immediate support is needed - I'd like the bird to fly again and return to its family and be capable of a life outside of an aviary as a bird who is free. 
I cannot feel breakage and tried some last night. I don't want to undress it for fear of feather loss. I like the way the wings align across the back but require immediate support and assistance. I am NOT taking this bird to people who may determine that the bird would be flightless otherwise - the bird deserves a life. Please contact with breakage support. I've only dealt with babies and very light food injuries.

UPDATE --- SWELLING, bruising, updated photos at metacarpals and wrist. Radius and ulna too swollen to detect breakage parts. Per webpage. Photos updated but can't post. I'm going to buy splint materials. 
I'm in seattle - 619-518-6399. Please feel free to call at any hour. I can install Skype have a camera. I am working 10A-3P tomorrow, back at 4P Thank you - Robin & Campagne


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The bones heal pretty quickly on a bird and if not set properly, will heal that way. Many are not able to fly again because the bones often don't line up right. He would really need a vet and X-rays to determine exactly which bones are broken or fractured and wrapped properly.
Anyway, the wing at least needs to be wrapped in the figure 8 wrap and secured to his body, in a more natural position. And he needs birdseed. A pigeon and dove mix would be good, or at least a wild bird feed mix to which you can add other things. That can be left with him all the time along with a dish of water or crock that he can't spill. 
If a predator caught him, then he would also need antibiotics or can get an infection and even die.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is a video of wrapping a hawks wing in the figure-8.
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=D712BFD0D94797ABD087D712BFD0D94797ABD087

wing wrap

http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_5447583_repair-birds-broken-wing-tips.html

Can you get him some wild birdfeed or something better than oatmeal? That isn't what they eat.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing the bird and not just letting him be euthanized by rehabbers who don't even like pigeons a lot of the time. Please give him wild birdseed or pigeon mix as Jay suggested. Hope he is better soon. Beautiful bird!


----------



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

I have wild bird seed and am reading about figure 8 wraps and am off to the store for splint materials. He's been transferred to another area. I layed out multiple feeding materials to make sure that he was eating. he's definitely eating and eating seed with D. I've moved him to a cleaner spot and am on the way to get him more materials and hope to make a splint. I've noticed that his wrist to metacarpals - from radius / ulna is bruised, too swollen, this is the area that is drooping and I wiLL finally make the figure 8 bandage tonight. I'm cleaning the area with apple cider vinegar - avoiding anti-bacterials and have betadine and am going to try to do an ok job with the bird. I can hopefully find him sanctuary if possible with somebody who cares for pigeons with problems in the Puget Sound area. He will be worked on ALL NIGHT to the best. I only have a one room apartment and am hiding him from landlords and problem neighbors. Photos are available of the wing damage but I'm afraid that I'm making it worse touching him again and again.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

When you hold him, hold him firm so to not allow him flap much and worsen the injury. 
If there is any open wound, you need to clean it with saline and apply neosporin on it. 
An avian vet would be the best choice for fixing the wing but if you can't visit a vet, pls try to wrap like figure 8 as Jay suggested, you may need someone to help holding him while you wrap. It will be difficult for you alone to hold him firm and wrap simultaneously. 

Can any of your friends or anyone else help you with it?


----------



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

It didn't work out. I spent a lot of money trying to save this pigeon's wing. I went through rolls of new tape that seemed to work well for a long time. Personally, if I were a bird ripped from my family and life and housed with freaks who abused me instead of having my natural life, I'd rather be taken to a humane shelter and euthanized or fixed and returned. I don't like to say this but I'll be putting up a black out curtain avoiding pigeons and birds for the rest of my life and drugging myself unconscious after I get this to a shelter where they can hopefully do the same for it. I found all of this to be utterly pointless and the pigeon's not going to get better. That's just life.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

So what went wrong? You've done so much trouble catching the bird, posting here and taking photo's and now you're just giving up! The wing might not even be broken, a droopy wing does not mean the bird will never be able to fly again.

Most of us have feral birds in our care that will never be able to survive outside in the wild, but that does not mean they are unhappy living in captivity for the rest of their life. 

At least try and find a good home for this bird, don't just give up and have it euthanized. I think you're frustrated right now, cause you're struggling with the wing. But just relax for a couple of minutes and think about the bird and not yourself.

And you're going to have a very boring life if you shut yourself off from other living creatures for the rest of your life.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Marina, I think there is some other problem, may be the poster isn't getting support from people around. That's what I could feel from the post. 

PomboLover, I am so sorry friend. I am very sad to read what you are going through. I know how it feels actually. If you need any help, just leave me a message anytime. I am here to listen and if I can do anything for you, I will be more than happy. I know you love pigeons and we all love them. You will get lot of chances to save birds I am sure. You are a blessing my friend. I am so desperate that I can't search anyone from your area who could help this bird. May be someone sees this thread and responds. Pls don't feel lonely in this world, we all are here who are like you, who have some special heart for animals. 
Anytime any need I am always here to help. 
I will wait to hear from you, I will actually be worried about you and pray for your problems to gets solved and you can live as you wish to live and may your all dreams get fulfilled. Take very good care of yourself and gather yourself up. You are a very good human being and the world lacks people like you. Thanks for being there and thanks for such a nice heart. Pls be happy and keep smiling.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pombolover, agree with kiddy. We are here for you. It can be frustrating trying to help a wild creature. He doesn't look terribly ill. Hope you will just let him rest and eat for a day or two and let yourself do the same. I get exhausted sometimes trying to just keep everybody alive at my house. You have to take care of yourself first. Please don't just drop your birdie friend somewhere to be euthanized. You don't need to be drugged into unconsciousness nor does he, you just need I hope to recharge and realize you are appreciated for what you did. Agree with kiddy, you have a great kindness for living things. Forget about trying to wrap his wing and both of you eat, recharge, rest. He may just need a few good meals to recharge. Hope you are recharging too. Animal rescue can be emotionally draining. thank you for trying and please don't stop caring.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pombolover, I'm sorry this has been so frustrating for you. And I do understand that frustration. When one of my birds broke a wing, it was a very stressful time. The vet was not even good at wrapping it, and she had the wing pointing up in the air. Anyway, when I got the bird home, I had to now learn to do the figure 8 wrap. If I told you how many videos I watched, and directions I read, and how many times I had to tape it and untape it, and tape it again, well you just wouldn't believe me. LOL. I had never had to deal with a broken wing before. And this bird meant a lot to me, as it was one of the group of 6 pigeons that I first rescued. I used self adhesive stretch tape from the drugstore. It's a lot like vet wrap, and it will adhere to itself, so it holds well. And if not quite right, you can undo it and redo it................sometimes. Sometimes I messed it up too badly to reuse, so I do know what you mean. I was sure I was never going to get it just right, and the wing would never be any good again. I know the poor thing was beginning to hate me, and she was at one time friendly, as I had raised her. 

Bottom line is that I am a very stubborn person, and once I put the bird down and threw my fit, and got a grip..............I went back and tried again. And by gosh, I finally got it! Once you figure it out, it isn't really so hard. It really isn't. And thank God, the wing healed and the bird could again fly. She always hated me afterwards, but she was healed and flew, and that is what was important. You just need a break. Take that, and calm down. 
You just need to get the wing up in a more natural position, so it can heal better, and be less painful for the bird, as it is held where it should be up against his body. I know you can do this, but you need to relax and calm down a bit first. Take a deep breath.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Pombolover, open this document which is written by a professionist rehabber and contain much detailed information about how to identify which bone is broken (this is important, as each bone requires a different type of wrapping and splint), how to imobilize it, what drugs ans supplements should be given, how to prevent joint stiffening, how long have the bandage be kept and many other measures, plus a very rich illustration. Fixing a broken bone is not just wrapping, this document has 26 pages and should read entirely:

https://theiwrc.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Duerr_Splinting_Manual_2010.pdf


Here is the summary and a sample page:


























Also, don't trust any information on internet about how to do something if the credentials of the person presenting the procedure are not offered, meaning his / her name, the institution where he works, education or trainings etc. There are many amateur people that make webpages and videos based on their imagination and what they say and show is wrong and misleading.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Pombolover, I'm sorry this has been so frustrating for you. And I do understand that frustration. When one of my birds broke a wing, it was a very stressful time. The vet was not even good at wrapping it, and she had the wing pointing up in the air. Anyway, when I got the bird home, I had to now learn to do the figure 8 wrap. If I told you how many videos I watched, and directions I read, and how many times I had to tape it and untape it, and tape it again, well you just wouldn't believe me. LOL. I had never had to deal with a broken wing before. And this bird meant a lot to me, as it was one of the group of 6 pigeons that I first rescued. I used self adhesive stretch tape from the drugstore. It's a lot like vet wrap, and it will adhere to itself, so it holds well. And if not quite right, you can undo it and redo it................sometimes. Sometimes I messed it up too badly to reuse, so I do know what you mean. I was sure I was never going to get it just right, and the wing would never be any good again. I know the poor thing was beginning to hate me, and she was at one time friendly, as I had raised her.
> 
> Bottom line is that I am a very stubborn person, and once I put the bird down and threw my fit, and got a grip..............I went back and tried again. And by gosh, I finally got it! Once you figure it out, it isn't really so hard. It really isn't. And thank God, the wing healed and the bird could again fly. She always hated me afterwards, but she was healed and flew, and that is what was important. You just need a break. Take that, and calm down.
> You just need to get the wing up in a more natural position, so it can heal better, and be less painful for the bird, as it is held where it should be up against his body. I know you can do this, but you need to relax and calm down a bit first. Take a deep breath.


Thanks Jay for a wonderful post and advice. This is very motivating. So you did it all alone without anyone holding her?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Advice, if that is food all over the ground, put it in a bowl and clean out the box. If he poops all over his food, he will get sick and die and your wing fix will be for nothing. Good job, looks good.

Just to be clear, throw THAT poopy food out, put FRESH in a bowl lol,


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pombolover, how are you and your birdie friend doing? Hope life seems easier. We care so please keep us posted. Have a good day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> Thanks Jay for a wonderful post and advice. This is very motivating. So you did it all alone without anyone holding her?


No, I got someone to hold her while I wrapped it. It just took time to get it right. I wanted the wing to look in perfect placement to her body, and then to get the tape around her body and under the good wing, but not too tight, but tight enough so it would hold, and she wouldn't get out of it. But it was awkward at first. Then she would pull at it and get the part around her body off. Then pull at the part wrapped on the bad wing, so I'd have to do it again. Not a fun time. Lots of practice though. That bird was like Houdini!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It can be frustrating and you feel every decision you make is bad. But you did save that pigeon to begin with and it does not look that bad and just ship it by mail to me if you wish for I will care for it.. I will call you tomorrow... Just give it food and water and quiet for now... Try a piece of that tape you have taping the ends of the wings to the tail area if it does not put it into too much pain just to keep them still as well as leaving the pigeon being able to hop some and eat food and drink. I will take it to a avian vet and have a x ray done on it. I will call you tomorrow...By the picture it does not look that bad. Heck I have five birdies with broken wings flying in my loft because I have a loft for disabled pigeons and the name of it is the broken wing loft...I will call you tomorrow...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a update here..Pombolover took the pigeon to a exotic avian vet and had the wing bandaged and a x-ray the wing is broken and swollen. It has minor lacerations as well and I believe in the foot area. It is on Baytril and Metronidazole as well as Metacam. She is giving it good nutrition and water and keeping it warm. She is aware of giving medicine and aspiration concerning the mouth area. She seemed to have found a excellent vet and spent some amount on monies as well as taking a cab to see the vet. She starts a new job this day and is a talented person. I spoke to her by phone and she named this pigeon Pancake and is getting attached... Just an update. She maybe will post when she gets time after work or at least at some later period..... c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Hope all goes well with the bird.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's great news. Thanks Pombolover, please keep us updated.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pombolover and c.hert, hooray! Please keep us updated.


----------



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

*Campane Pancake Raspberry - recuperating.*

Campagne Pancake Raspberry is recuperating. He hasn't passed. He's alive and doing ok. He has a few other problems and has been to the vet 5x. I had to take him in today for a beak chip. It's not severe and luckily, he can eat fine. He's stored here in my apartment in a humane environment. I have him on baytril, metacam, metrodonizole. His wing was broken 2x at the metacarpal. He had necrotic tissue that is getting better at the site of the injury. He vet was pleased this Friday when we did a follow up. He picked off some of the scab at the site and said that the inflammation has seriously gone down and that there is blood getting to the rest of the wing, now. He was pleased at least with the blood flow. He's had an 8 wrap done 3 times now at the vet. They generally fall off. I've re-wrapped myself several times but always return to the vet to have it done professionally. I've purchased roll after roll (since my last posting) of stuff that is a lot like vetwrap, gauze, foam wrap, have gotten the wing to stay at almost a natural level but cannot get the hang of doing the 8 wrap on my own and spend the 35$ to have it done. Ideally, I'd like him to heal. 
Since last talking, I've taken him in taxis and on buses to a city an hour away for treatment 4-5x. I've gotten him on Harrison's pellet diet. I grind up broccoli and carrots and spinach for him. He gets some garlic in a seed mash with vitamineral product and wheat germ oil, daily. Calcium gluconate in the morning in his water bowl (at least 2 hrs before baytril). He's had some lice and so some ivermectin - I should have had the vet do this instead of doing it myself.... Hopefully it works. MORE TO FOLLOW


----------



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

*Part 2 Campagne Pancake Raspberry (Foster)*

He's got grit, now. I bought him (originally) a UVB bulb for reptiles and then had a recommended UVA/UVB bulb shipped by mail to my place. He's got some nice rubber mats that are much better than cardboard for sitting on - the doodoo wipes off in the kitchen sink 2x a day. They're called Boots and Barkley - available at Target. An AMAZING find for keeping the feeding area clean and sanitary. New bowls for eating from. I bought him a cage and put together a night time side and a day time side - lined the whole thing with cardboard and cut out window holes. I could not stand the sight of him in a cage. It's got two rooms but it still felt inhumane. So I haven't used it, though the vet said it looked fine for him. I leave him in my studio apartment where he seems to like to sun under the UVA / UVB bulb and relax and coo at the mirror. He grunts at me and bites very hard. He is the most unfriendly pigeon I've ever had. He growls - I mean, like a dog / pig. He only does it for me but it is SO FUNNY. But he is a very good bird. He's very quiet and doesn't make much mischief. He has a soft bed in a turned over hamper where I've lined it with a pillow with scent free sweatshirts over it. he sleeps in that during the night. I take him outside to visit when I feed my feral flock (wrapped in a scarf, but we won't do this again!) and he sits in a bundle at the window when they come to graze my windowsill for feed. He doesn't seem much interested in the birds and likes his own image and flirts with it. He fell while trying to escape and chipped his beak. It was actually very minor but immediately back to the vet who said he'd be fine. Not much blood but I thought he had internal bleeding and FREAKED out. Just Neosporin and he can still forage - clean with betadine. I just located a bald spot under his unharmed wing and am back to the vet on Monday - don't know if this is from lice chewing. Will have the vet re-analyze ivermectin injection and other problems. He's also being re-xrayed at that point. 
I had to have animal cruelty / police intervention for holly berry droppings at my window and spoke to my building manager after poison threats. Personally, I can't get rid of my birds at my window. I had the police over and now have to fill out forms for animal cruelty. 
Another pigeon feral with string / line foot loss bubbling walking on knuckles has joined the community. Now my neighbor is building traps for foot rescue. I tried catching this bird and couldn't. I built a bird net for in-flight and sitting. She's got a better solution in mind. She intends on giving him (Walter "tangles" Pigeon) premium care. 
On another poor note, some in my flock have been eaten by a peregrine falcon. Another lap sitting, kissing bird of mine was eaten. I came out to a blood slash, a massive white crap, down all over the courtyard and knew which one it was when I saw it. The falcon took the carcass next door. It was the ugliest beast I've ever seen in my life. They're breeding them up the street. This is becoming too depressing for me.
I'm off to rinse their feeding area down with the hose in the case of poison. Luckily it rains here in Seattle. They're at my window EVERY SINGLE MORNING. My two baby rescues have been here rain or shine since the day they left. Really. That's DELL and POMBO visiting above my head. I'm not doing this anymore and will find another hobby. It's not fun.


----------



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

He's better - maybe. I've updated the page with info.


----------



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

He is somewhat better cared for. I've updated info on Campagne Pancake Raspberry and hope to see him fly back into a better place at a point.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm glad to hear he is doing well, he's definitely in good hands. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Holly berry droppings? Birds do eat them.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

You have done a wonderful job rescuing your friends. Hope you can find a way to keep them in a large indoor aviary or flight cage. They are not safe outside with the peregrine falcons. Your birds are lovely.


----------

